# Parking in Southampton



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Does anyone know of any parking in Southampton for an 8m motorhome. Overnight would be good if possible!


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

You could park in Mayflower Park but I don't think you could stay overnight. Sorry I can't think of anywhere else.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
There has been a post on here,from a member wanting to park to see friends off on a Cruise ship,not long ago if you can find that,you will have a choice from those suggested.
Ted


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

There is a small car park on the right, just before the entrance to Hamble Point Marina. I have wild camped there many times, over looking Southampton Water.
It was about to be resurfaced last time I was there, so I don't know if they will have installed parking restrictions too, as I haven't been back since.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi, I went to Tescos in Millbrook early this morning and a motorhome had camped there overnight. It's a 24 hr Tesco but I don't think it would be too noisy during the night.

The address is Tesco Stores, Tebourba Way, Southampton, SO16 4QE


----------



## trekki (Jun 2, 2010)

*park southampton overnight*

Hi i was in Southampton earlier this year did a bit of shopping in Towsure late afternoon I asked about overnight parking anywhere around and the manager kindly let me stay in their car park for the night they do close the barrier so you won't get out until they open. They have a large car park


----------

